# Man he's getting blue



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Once again leaving town has forced me to sacrifice hair. I tried to get the mats out of his jacket and finally gave up. Here's Racer's new doo!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

WOW!! Racer is a GORGEOUS blue!! Seriously, wow!!!!!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Stunning. I love a good blue!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I think that's a macho groom and his color is so sharp. Handsome Poodle!


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Very pretty! He looks so soft!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!! You did a beautiful job on his clip! I really like his lil' beard it gives his face a great expression!!! LOL!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

He looks fantastic! You did a great job. He would look good in any clip you choose. Beautiful color coming in!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

So handsome, love the new look


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Racer you're looking pretty dapper. Love your color blue. You are one handsome dude.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Beautiful!
Ash turned blue. It's taking forever. She is 2 yrs 2 months and her head and front legs are still black. She looks so mismatched lol


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Racer was 2 on Nov 5. You can see his head & chest are darker than the rest of him.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Raven turned 1 on Dec. 1st and she is still a mishmash of colors too. I am anxious for her real blue color to appear. He looks good!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Wonderful! Love his goatee!


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow! What a looker he is!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I keep returning to this thread just to gaze at that photo of Racer. He really is a spectacular looking dog and that first photo makes it really clear why "blue" is called blue!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Cutie!!! And he is definitely getting light, but still as handsome as ever! Is that a Miami with a 'stash or do I see a slight jacket on him?


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

DreamAgility said:


> Cutie!!! And he is definitely getting light, but still as handsome as ever! Is that a Miami with a 'stash or do I see a slight jacket on him?


I shaved his jacket off with a 3f. His butt was shaved 3 weeks ago with a 10 so they aren't quite even. In 3 more weeks when I clip his body again he'll match lol


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

nifty said:


> I keep returning to this thread just to gaze at that photo of Racer. He really is a spectacular looking dog and that first photo makes it really clear why "blue" is called blue!


Thank you so much. It depends on the light somewhat. I didn't adjust the color in that picture & it was overcast yesterday. You can see the difference in how the light changes things by comparing the 2 pics.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow, Racer is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Dindiri (Mar 7, 2015)

Hes Adorables! Love his one Love Look! )


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!!!! I love blues , they are so beautiful !! He is such a lovely shade too! 

AWESOME HAIRCUT!! ????

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Lou said:


> ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!!!! I love blues , they are so beautiful !! He is such a lovely shade too!
> 
> AWESOME HAIRCUT!! ????
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Thanks Lou! Glad to see you on here


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

poolann said:


> Thanks Lou! Glad to see you on here



Thanks!! I'm glad to see awesome pictures like these   do you have more?


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Grooming day again


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

lol, the goatee...its like he ate something furry and hes saving some of it for later  I love his poms too.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

princesspenny said:


> lol, the goatee...its like he ate something furry and hes saving some of it for later  I love his poms too.


You're the second person that's said that lol


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Stunning, absolutely stunning


----------

